# African Pygmy dormice ( Micro Squirrels)



## AshleighC (Dec 31, 2009)

I am finding it really difficult to find some of these awesome little furries, I don't mind if they are male or female at all, If any of you guys can help me find some close by me, it would be very much appreciated!!!!

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## WeasilB (Feb 14, 2013)

I was looking for some a few years ago and this was the only place I found ads, good luck.

Preloved | african dormice rodents for sale UK and Ireland


----------



## AshleighC (Dec 31, 2009)

WeasilB said:


> I was looking for some a few years ago and this was the only place I found ads, good luck.
> 
> Preloved | african dormice rodents for sale UK and Ireland


Ahhh yeah I saw those, unfortunately theyre too far, my o/h wont take me to kent lol I will keep looking on preloved though because you never know if some pop up closer.


----------



## WeasilB (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah the only other real option is posting a wanted ad on sites like Preloved, Pets4Homes, Gumtree and the classified section on here.


----------



## AshleighC (Dec 31, 2009)

WeasilB said:


> Yeah the only other real option is posting a wanted ad on sites like Preloved, Pets4Homes, Gumtree and the classified section on here.


ahhh good point, that thought completely escaped me today lol what a div >.< Thank you, I honestly feel daft for not thinking of that


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't know if she still has them but Caroline (PrequeVu) on here - website Crittery Exotics) is looking for a home for some rescued APDs here Rescue Animals at Crittery - Crittery Exotics

I got mine from her and they're lovely. She is in Oxford which isn't quite on your doorstep, but a helluva lot nearer than I am and she will courier if you use a courier she's happy with???


----------



## AshleighC (Dec 31, 2009)

feorag said:


> I don't know if she still has them but Caroline (PrequeVu) on here - website Crittery Exotics) is looking for a home for some rescued APDs here Rescue Animals at Crittery - Crittery Exotics
> 
> I got mine from her and they're lovely. She is in Oxford which isn't quite on your doorstep, but a helluva lot nearer than I am and she will courier if you use a courier she's happy with???


ahhh awesome, I will drop her a message tomorrow XD


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Good luck! Let's know how you get on!

One of my 2 girls!

 

I originally got 3 from Caroline, the little girl here on the wheel was a rescue she'd taken in with her mother. They'd been badly neglected, the mother had no tail at all and this little girl you can see only has half a tail. Sadly the mother died before they were ready to send and this little girl died just over a month after I got her, but she was a cutie and she loved that wheel! The other girls don't run on it at all, they just use it to sit and eat on.

What happens when it gets dark? The Pygmy Dormice come out to play! - YouTube


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the referral  It's Christine actually, but the rest of the details are right :blush:

I've got some interest in the family group for a animal care college but nothings for sure (two homes have already fallen through for instance) and I've just been asked to take in an older girl - so I may end up splitting the group to same-sex depending on whether the third adolescent turns out to be an underdeveloped boy or not so two homes may be needed. Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: If there's one thing I hate about growing old, it's the loss of memory. I'm getting so bad with names now it's becoming embarrassing, yet strangely, I always get the first letter right, then the rest is just getting lucky or not!!


----------



## AshleighC (Dec 31, 2009)

PresqueVu said:


> Thanks for the referral  It's Christine actually, but the rest of the details are right :blush:
> 
> I've got some interest in the family group for a animal care college but nothings for sure (two homes have already fallen through for instance) and I've just been asked to take in an older girl - so I may end up splitting the group to same-sex depending on whether the third adolescent turns out to be an underdeveloped boy or not so two homes may be needed. Look forward to hearing from you


I cant get on your FB page :S, aww yes please definitely let me know if any of the places fall through, I am not fussed by gender, as I have been after these little guys for ever, I remember them from when I was a little brat, and after my family moved to England (11 years ago) I havent seen or heard of them until now!!! They are sooo hard to find lol


----------



## Catty (Jan 7, 2007)

It took me forever to find some too, I spent a lot of time researching about them and buying bits for setting up the viv. When I finally got some feorag (thank you Feorag) gave me some great ideas for the final set up. 

It will be worth it in the end, I adore mine :flrt:


----------

